# Cutting boards.



## 4jo3 (Feb 5, 2020)

Made a few cutting boards. The second pic is when they where unfinished.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Tclem (Feb 5, 2020)

Tried that one time. Guess I messed my measurements up. Lol.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2020)

My eyeballs are bugging out.
Very cool design.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tclem (Feb 5, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> My eyeballs are bugging out.
> Very cool design.


Ain’t got nothing to do with the board. Put the bottle down

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 5, 2020)

Awesome! Love it! But yeah, it will make your eyes cross.


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2020)

Those are incredible, great job! I keep wanting to try a 3D board but haven't yet.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 5, 2020)

Well hurry up and try! Do one in this style....but 3D

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well hurry up and try! Do one in this style....but 3D
> 
> View attachment 179255



Why would anybody want to do that?????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 5, 2020)

Please....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2020)

I did do a 3D Hawaii board for @Don Ratcliff .

Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 6, 2020)

Very nice Justin! I see a whole lot of work represented there.....

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 6, 2020)

Always liked that pattern Justin, especially looking at them at an angle as in the first picture. My eyes aren't bugging out, they are just spinning in circles. that is a whole lot of work!!!!!!!


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 6, 2020)

Stunning boards! Seems like a lot for gifts! Are you selling some? Chuck


----------



## 4jo3 (Feb 6, 2020)

They were gifts. Wood is maple and Peruvian walnut. I have asked if I wanted to make some for selling but my arm hasn’t been twisted yet.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 6, 2020)

Justin, how did you design it? Alex Snodgrass has a DVD out of making one but I haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## 4jo3 (Feb 6, 2020)

I can’t take credit for the design. The design is from mtmwood. I just executed the work. To be honest the design is fairly simple. There are a bunch of free calculators out there. It’s the end grain that confuses everyone.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 6, 2020)

4jo3 said:


> I can’t take credit for the design. The design is from mtmwood. I just executed the work. To be honest the design is fairly simple. There are a bunch of free calculators out there. It’s the end grain that confuses everyone.



I've watched a bunch of his videos, he's incredible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 6, 2020)

What was in that brownie I just ate....i think seeing wild ass cutting boards messing with my brain.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Feb 7, 2020)

4jo3 said:


> They were gifts. Wood is maple and Peruvian walnut. I have asked if I wanted to make some for selling but my arm hasn’t been twisted yet.


I have a friend who made one for his wife. Friend of his wife seen it and he ended up making 42 until all of her friends had one

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------

